# Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar Review - Whoa.....holy Habanos....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good smoke! Long lasting and full of flavor. Chocolate undertones and finishes with a spicy coffee that leaves you longing for more with a cle...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar Review - Whoa.....holy Habanos....


----------

